

WPF exp wanted in Microsoft's latest WinDev job ad (6/9/11) - bchjam
https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=43992&jlang=EN

======
Foredecker
What odd about this job posting is this line:

\- Background testing in Windows (or other large org) and experience in WTT is
highly desired

WTT is an internal technology. How could you have experinece with it if you
hadn't worked in Windows before?

Also, the coding here (very possibly in WPF) isn't in Windows itself, its
about using WPF to create UX for test tools and test automation.

------
bchjam
I'd take this to suggest that XAML based tech isn't really going away in Win8.
I'd also take it with a grain of salt

